# S5 Software V7.23



## JoeJo (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen wie ich Step5 7.23  HF1 und SP2 unter Win XP SP3 zum laufen bringe? Im Kompatilitätsmodus habe ich schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert . Unter SP2 lief alles einwandfrei. Nach einem automatischen Update von XP kommt nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm für einige Sekunden.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## gravieren (21 Mai 2010)

Hi

Starte mal die soft mit dem "CMD".

Dann kannst du das Problem, das angezeigt wird in der DOS-Box lesen.


("CMD" bleibt anstehen. )



Achso:  Win XP SP3    --> kein Problem, läuft normalerweise.

Notfalls deinstallieren und neu installieren  (Step5)


----------



## JoeJo (23 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
neu Installiert habe ich Step 5 schon.

Bei der Ausführung im Ausgabefenster kommt folgende Meldung:

Critical Error:
No HIMEM.SYS or not enough XMS-Memory!

Im Anhang sind meine Einstellungen für den Programmstart:

Gruß
Joe


----------



## jabba (23 Mai 2010)

Unter windows\system32 gibt es eine Datein config.nt
da muss am ende folgendes stehen:


> dos=high, umb
> device=%SystemRoot%\system32\himem.sys
> files=20



Bei mir sehen die Einstellungen wie unten aus, und das läuft es.


----------



## JoeJo (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
in der config.nt steht am Ende genau das drin.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## jabba (24 Mai 2010)

Wenn ich step5.exe im command aufrufe bekomme ich den gleichen Fehler. Nur wenn ich S5 über das Icon von S5 aufrufe startet dieses.

Anbei meine Pif Datei, diese kannst Du z.B. auf den Desktop legen
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\...Name\Desktop


----------



## JoeJo (24 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, leider funktioniert es mit Deiner Datei auch nicht.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## jabba (24 Mai 2010)

Vieleicht ist ein Pfad oder ein Set falsch .

Ruf mal über Ausführen den Command auf.
dort gibts du den Befehl MEM ein.


----------



## JoeJo (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe den Mem-Befehl ausgefürt, sogar mehr Speicher als bei Dir.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## jabba (25 Mai 2010)

Dann kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen das das Hotfix für 7.23 nicht korrekt installiert wurde.

Es gibt unter Step5\S5_home eine Datei inst32.reg
starte diese mal.


----------



## JoeJo (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
soeben habe ich die inst32.reg gestartet, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
MFG
Joe


----------



## volker (28 Mai 2010)

sind die umgebungsvariablen korrekt gesetzt?


----------



## JoeJo (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die Umgebungsvariablen sind richtig gesetzt.
Gruß
Joe


----------

